# Could you please send X to the office?



## alarienne

I work in a school office and am beginning to learn Korean. One of the teachers said that she would help me with my pronunciation (native Korean speaker). I thought it would be nice to be able to say "could you please send (student's name) to the office" as it is one of the most common reasons I call teachers. I'm not there yet with my vocabulary or grammar to figure it out myself. I don't trust google translate, so I was wondering if someone could tell me how to say this, both in hangul and phonetically?


----------



## Hit Girl

alarienne said:


> I work in a school office and am beginning to learn Korean. One of the teachers said that she would help me with my pronunciation (native Korean speaker). I thought it would be nice to be able to say "could you please send (student's name) to the office" as it is one of the most common reasons I call teachers. I'm not there yet with my vocabulary or grammar to figure it out myself. I don't trust google translate, so I was wondering if someone could tell me how to say this, both in hangul and phonetically?



Hello,

You can say

"(student's name) 좀 사무실로 보내 주시겠어요?"

(students name) jom samushillo bo ne jushi get suh yo?

p.s. "좀" (jom) can be replaced with either "을" or "를" depending on the last syllable of the student's name.
However, you can use "좀" no matter what - kind of a shortcut - and it sounds more conversational.


----------



## alarienne

Thank you so much!


----------

